# RIP Mr Munchyface :(



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Our lovely little syrian hamster mr munchyface died tonight. He was over 2 years old and was a lovely little dude.....gonna miss ya little fella x


----------



## Heather2507 (Oct 22, 2012)

Rip


----------



## minz (Apr 16, 2013)

Awwwe  so sorry...


----------

